# Anyone using a John Deere V-blade on a Gator?



## GatorDude (Oct 27, 2020)

I just bought a John Deere Gator XUV 835R. I’m undecided between a Boss V-blade and a John Deere V-blade. Anyone got experience with either on a gator?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We ran a Boss on ours, worked great.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I think Boss would be a better. I have not ran one at all but due a side by side comparission of them

Price,

Mount on/off easy or hard

does the John Deere wings go in/out via How is that done?

will your blade go on/off several times for plowing season or it goes on at the start and comes off when season is over?

due you have a warm dry place to put blade on/off

just some things to think about 

due you have a link to the John Deere blade?

dealership support who is closer?

if your deere dealer is close and good that can factor in as well.

best of luck


----------

